# Share your mistakes



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

I am new to this but have a few learning points to share with people.

1. Never use one of those AG wiper blades to dry your car I have a huge scratch on my bonnet after I used one and there was a piece of grit hidden.

2. Don't use degreaser products on rubber floor mats put it this way they aren't black anymore.

Please share your mistakes for collective knowledge sharing.


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

3. Always use a ptg when wet sanding a car. Luckily was practicing on a shed


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Never let any one help you do your car :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

signing up to this forum..

:lol: :lol: just kidding :thumb:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

discussing how polish works with a idiot, nearly killed each other i think lol


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

If you live near a granite quarry like I do, never QD your car because it looks a bit dusty the morning after you have washed it, = brillo pad effect


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Make sure the van window is closed before you start snow foaming ..... :wall: :lol:

Thankfully it wasn't open too much, and it's got wipe clean seat covers :lol:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

cotter said:


> Make sure the van window is closed before you start snow foaming ..... :wall: :lol:
> 
> Thankfully it wasn't open too much, and it's got wipe clean seat covers :lol:


I have done this many times, just leave the window open a tiny (by mistsake) not until I open the door that I kick myself when i see the mess.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Jangle said:


> I am new to this but have a few learning points to share with people.
> 
> 1. Never use one of those AG wiper blades to dry your car I have a huge scratch on my bonnet after I used one and there was a piece of grit hidden.


Sorry but tht should read "Wash your car properly before trying to dry it"! It's not the blades fault you left grit on the bonnet.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jangle said:


> I am new to this but have a few learning points to share with people.
> 
> 1. Never use one of those AG wiper blades to dry your car I have a huge scratch on my bonnet after I used one and there was a piece of grit hidden.
> 
> ...


Never believe everything you read on the internet :thumb:

1) You have just washed the car so where did the grit come from, why were you pressing so hard, why did you not feel or hear the offending material?

2) Shampoo and a power wash on the mats will suffice :thumb:


----------



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

The grit was not on the car it was on the blade. How I don't know


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Jangle said:


> The grit was not on the car it was on the blade. How I don't know


Always wipe your blade before use.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Sorry but tht should read "Wash your car properly before trying to dry it"! It's not the blades fault you left grit on the bonnet.


That's a bit harsh on the OP to be honest, it's widely recommended that you do not wipe your car dry, but pat dry instead, for the same reasons as you can inflict damage with these blades, it doesn't take much to get a scratch from one


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

don't clay your car in the cold (always warm the clay in hot water) I didn't and had to light machine the entire car again to remove horrible marring


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Avanti said:


> 1) You have just washed the car so where did the grit come from, why were you pressing so hard, why did you not feel or hear the offending material?


It's widely recommended that you do not wipe your car dry, but pat dry instead, for the same reasons as you can inflict damage with these blades, it doesn't take much to get a scratch from one


----------



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

macmaw said:


> *That's a bit harsh on the OP to be honest,* it's widely recommended that you do not wipe your car dry, but pat dry instead, for the same reasons as you can inflict damage with these blades, it doesn't take much to get a scratch from one


I thought so I thought we were all friends on here


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

don't leave expensive buffing pads in shed,cats tend to chew the foam!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jangle said:


> I thought so I thought we were all friends on here


We are all your friend, so don't dismiss our comments, they were fair questions

Here is a video of using a blade on my own car, I have had it from new and been using a blade for a good 6 years, you don't dry it with the blade you just remove the bulk of excess water then follow up with a cloth



Only one pass is necessary and no downward pressure :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont put a pad in sealed bag until your totally sure its dry.... Mouldy mess is result if not observed.....:wall:

As for window gap common occurrence if you have young kids.... But dont try and blame the damp seats on the kids....:lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

macmaw said:


> It's widely recommended that you do not wipe your car dry, but pat dry instead, for the same reasons as you can inflict damage with these blades, it doesn't take much to get a scratch from one


There are lots widely 'recommended' sometimes they are proven to be untrue or not necessary.
Any object on the panls whether wiped or patted may cause damage, it's about hazard and risk.
I am yet to find washing up liquid strips wax, one wax product is much more durable than another, wax is not detergent proof, low flow rate power washers perform the same as high flow rate machines, the price of a product reflects the performance etc :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wash out and rinse your lovely sheepskin mitt after every use.

A wee brush now and again will stop it getting all tangled too.

If you let them sit wet/damp for too long, they shed the wool.

:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

My biggest mistake was buying a product but instead of bothering to take the time and trouble to understand what it does and how to get the best from it I just condemed it as rubbish because it didn't give me the results I wanted.

It was only when I came on here and started reading and understaning various products that I began to see my mistakes which were almost all made through my own ignorance !


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a good thread, hope it doesn`t attract too many "ho ho, look what he did!" comments that might prevent some people from posting. My own sin? for years I thought polishing was the same as waxing, how I never went through the paint and down to the metal I`ll never know! I used Brasso as well if I wanted to give the car a good do.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't wash the car with the car keys on your hoody pocket.
When they fall out and into the bucket, they're not cheap to replace! (luckily it was the house keys in the bucket and car one on the floor )

Don't start unless you're committed. A half arsed streaky attempt will only lead to disappointment. And you'll have to start over :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

macmaw said:


> That's a bit harsh on the OP to be honest, it's widely recommended that you do not wipe your car dry, but pat dry instead, for the same reasons as you can inflict damage with these blades, it doesn't take much to get a scratch from one


Why is it harsh, it's basic safe wash details, check everything before it goes near the car, wiping the blade every pass helps keep it grit free, I used to use one for ages and never scratched a car with it. Even rubbing the drying towel across panels is safe if your wash technique is good.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

A very obvious one this I imagine..

but don't wax your car if it is getting late and damp, had a real nightmare removing it.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't get into an argument with an Idiot.....

They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience!!! :wall:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Avanti said:


> There are lots widely 'recommended' sometimes they are proven to be untrue or not necessary.
> Any object on the panls whether wiped or patted may cause damage, it's about hazard and risk.
> I am yet to find washing up liquid strips wax, one wax product is much more durable than another, wax is not detergent proof, low flow rate power washers perform the same as high flow rate machines, the price of a product reflects the performance etc :thumb:





bigmc said:


> Why is it harsh, it's basic safe wash details, check everything before it goes near the car, wiping the blade every pass helps keep it grit free, I used to use one for ages and never scratched a car with it. Even rubbing the drying towel across panels is safe if your wash technique is good.


Fair comment guys :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

a van, subscription and a rotary does not make people a professional detailer....

:thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

When cleaning windscreen, hold your can of cleaner as far away as possible.

I chipped my car paint with the bottom of a Sprayway can while wiping windscreen.


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

make sure you have all the water out of handles and under trims before applying polish/wax. mega streaky mess and an abandonment for the pub is the after effect of that


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> a van, subscription and a rotary does not make people a professional detailer....
> 
> :thumb:


But but I did ma matez carz init so I iz da bomb! No?!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't squirt your neighbours with snowfoam if they start asking if you are washing your car AGAIN... they generally don't appreciate it :lol:


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Don't squirt your neighbours with snowfoam if they start asking if you are washing your car AGAIN... they generally don't appreciate it :lol:


maybe they need to dwell for a while? :lol:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Wheelzntoys said:


> When cleaning windscreen, hold your can of cleaner as far away as possible.


That's basically why I now squirt any product onto the microfibre, put the spray bottle/can down and then walk to the car and use it. Have dropped a bottle!

My most recent boo-boo: when cleaning black plastic with tardis to get rid of wax residue, that black stuff on the microfibre probably isn't so much dirt as much as it is paint! :wall:


----------



## RPB (Nov 30, 2011)

Standing there staring at the floor in annoyance at my complete noobness when I dropped my polishing cloth straight into the dirty washing water from the car! LOL
As I am new to detailing I was lucky I had bought the Werkstat Acryllic Kit from PB so I had another to use, otherwise I would have been buggered! 
Secondly, its not a good idea to 'whip' up the PW hose to get it where you want it as when it clipped my front bumper it bloody scratched it. I thought Audi paint was hard??????


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Buying products without doing enough research and comparisons for more suitable alternatives


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't get distracted by the neighbour talking to you and pick up tyre shine instead of liquid wax and then wonder why your waxed bonnet is taking so long to cure.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Read lables on similar looking bottles. 

Wasted half a bottle of 303 thinking it was bug and tar remover a few weeks ago.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

On the spur of the moment don't decide that you are going to do the plastics in the engine bay. If you do remember to first put the windscreen wipers back against the glass.

Stripped paint along the back of the bonnet edge is the result otherwise, it looked just like little pearlescant blue butter curls:wall:


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

when your misses asks which wax to use make sure you hand her the correct one and don't let her pick up the wheel wax and wax her whole car with


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Work the polish, then work it again! if it hasn't broken down, you are just wasting product.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

rtfm :lol: dont get distracted by the nice lady and/or her body :lol:


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

After taking delivery of some AB Purple Rain, taking the top off and having a good old sniff to see what the fuss was about! Pheeewww!!


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

I applied CG New look trim gel to my rubber mats. Never again!


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Glen.MJeeSe said:


> A very obvious one this I imagine..
> 
> but don't wax your car if it is getting late and damp, had a real nightmare removing it.


Just done this last week. Started working far too late and by the time I was ready to buff off the dew came down incredibly quickly. It took 3 times as long as it should have to get the wax off:wall:

Ohh, and long before I was on this forum I offered to remove the pinkness from a friends red / pink corsa. This would be fine but standard T-cut wasn't cutting it, so from somewhere I don't know I pulled out the T-Cut professional and started polishing by hand. Yes it took the pink out, yes my arms were hanging off me by the end of it and yes the car was pink a few washes later due to the coarseness of the grain in the polish leaving a place for dirt etc to stick to.:wall:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Spilt my whole bottle of g1 glass sealant when I opened it.
Sort of burnt through or done something bad to my mates focus rs bonnet foolishly thinking I was ready for a rotary


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't aim the jet of a steamer at a huge clump of what I thought was emulsion paint spilt onto an Audi carpet (it turned out to be children's water-based paint) without first holding some cloth or other over the area to contain the fallout!

Took me a good hour or so to clean the splatter from the whole interior. Damn stuff set like concrete in seconds!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

When using Chemical Guys Wheel Gaurd, be careful how you hod the pot.
I held it in left hand and applicator in my right as I applied it to my rims.
Forgot it wasn't as thick as wax....more like a thick McDonald's shake.
Half the tub plopped onto the floor when I tilted the tub too much whilst putting the applicator in.
I had flashbacks of dropping the top of my ice cream off the cone as a kid.
D'oh!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Washed a car with AF Lather, thought this is pants, no suds. Carried on, then it dawned on me that I had put AF Satin in the bucket.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Believing the hype


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Trying to explain to work mate who is generally a know it all why I spend around 8 hours working on a detail at the weekend when he gets his car 'valeted' all in for £15 at the local car wash....


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh and leaving Nilfisk pw in garage over winter, that didn't go so well....


----------



## fastmike (Feb 9, 2013)

I used Optimum Power Clean on my paint and it left a residue that would not come off without some polishing. 

Ended up marring my paint more trying to get it off!


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Struck thru the lacquer when being a bit to vigorous with the clay bar!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Denzle said:


> Struck thru the lacquer when being a bit to vigorous with the clay bar!


Really?.....


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Dig you dig up the clay?


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Being swayed by how a wax smells!

Not diluting smart wheels on diamond cut wheel.

Leaving simoniz to bake in sun

Buffing before wet sanding 

Aqua blade on paintwork 

'Attempting' to unlock all doors from back seat in 530d. 

Cleaning windows in jeep Cherokee, accidentally hit drivers snib thus locking all doors, keys inside. 

Over zealous brushing action on Passat door panel, removing mirror adjust knob in process, followed this up with a skoda replacement which was green instead of red.

Valeting an old c180 in the dark, couldn't get over the muck that was coming off the grey leather, eventually realised I was deconnolising the finish. (12 years ago)

Using g3 all over a full vehicle and following it up with a skim of g10, could not fathom how the hollow grams appeared in sun next day.

Not realising why windows are so so easy on a dull day. 

Petroleum based tyre dressing cracking tyres and slinging like mad. 

Thinking auto glym resin polish or liquid hard wax would boast any sort of longevity. 

Jumping on the beading bandwagon when deep down I prefer sheeting. 

Boasting to people that I use zymol when actually I didn't rate it at all. 

Buying tardis when I much prefer unleaded, especially vpower. 

Pressure washing the white carpet on a friends Lexus, he had to sell it because of the smell. 

Pressure washing flies off a new tvr cerbera only to remove a chunk of paint same size as 50p piece.

Rain-x

Anything else but karcher 

Anything else but Numatic 

Flexible crevasse tool

Neat acid on a sunny day

'Safe' Corrosive alloy cleaner on a wheel that has damage but has never seen 'safe' corrosive alloy cleaner before. (Tree route effect) 

Dropping George tool on ground, creating sharp edge and subsequently snagging focus interior 

Believing a claybar wouldn't mar, do not even try and tell me or doesn't. (I'm happy to remove the marring)

Pouring a bucket of water on Charles to show how waterproof he is.

Not letting water out pw mid December 

Neat acid splash on wheel stud covers 

Before anyone pans me for neat acid cleaner, I've been using it for 18 years, its a lovely solution to the little black pits and apart from above its very safe and I favour it over agitation, it does nothing to the bottle it lives in and nothing to your wheel Laquer unless you involve lots of dwelling time and direct sunlight to further strengthen the dilution. 

There's defo more, but that will do.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

absolute said:


> Being swayed by how a wax smells!
> 
> Not diluting smart wheels on diamond cut wheel.
> 
> ...


You sure this detailing games for you? :lol:


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

It's the worst I can think off so not all that bad really, I've been at it since working part time at age 15, I'm now 33.


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Taking new clay bar out of packet to split into smaller pieces and immediately drops in on floor!

Not putting lid on properly on new bottle of C4 and product dried out!


----------



## Caracul (Oct 24, 2013)

clap said:


> You sure this detailing games for you? :lol:


Im taking notes... making it into a check list of things not to do!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Never plan a day to detail your car... The weather will put a stop to it!


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

absolute said:


> It's the worst I can think off so not all that bad really, I've been at it since working part time at age 15, I'm now 33.


Only joking. I've just reread it to try and learn myself.


----------



## JamesL (Apr 7, 2013)

used a jetwash brush at morrisons and scratched the **** out my car back, at the time i was a detailing novice


----------

